# Worker Pay



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey, just wondering. What do you pay your plow drivers, that drive your truck. I pay mine $15/hr, but I'm giving him a raise to $18/hr. Does this sound low or high? Thanks.


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

That seems more than fair to me. As long as they are decent operators and don't tear everything up they touch


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

I pay my most experienced guy $25/hr to operate one of my trucks. I offer him a end of the season bonus if he avoids any damage.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

camconcrete;716836 said:


> That seems more than fair to me. As long as they are decent operators and don't tear everything up they touch


He does a great job. And he is a good worker. I just want to be fair to both of us. Money has been tight lately, that's why I'm wondering.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I am at 18 an hour for my best guy w/ bonus at end of season as well. New guys start at 10, and proven guys average 15.


----------



## jkrak (Nov 11, 2007)

I agree, 15 is a good wage. If he is reliable, fast and safe- keep him happy.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

jkrak;716986 said:


> I agree, 15 is a good wage. If he is reliable, fast and safe- keep him happy.


Yeah he is, and he knows the route, and is in charge of a few employees. It's going to be his last year working for me though. He's going to college next year. I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We around around 16 a hour but there are only 3 people that are not company owners or sub contracted trucks.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

Brant'sLawnCare;716908 said:


> He does a great job. And he is a good worker. I just want to be fair to both of us. Money has been tight lately, that's why I'm wondering.


my head guy is raking in $21.00 / hour. but, he's my right hand man and heads his own 6 man crew, so that's why i pay him a little more. the rest of my plow guys range from 14.00 to 19.00 depending on responsibility, dependability and capability.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

$20-$32/hour......plus a weekly standby for 20 weeks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

JD Dave;717051 said:


> $20-$32/hour......plus a weekly standby for 20 weeks.


He11 Dave I'll come work for you for $32/hr. I pay $15


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

$15/hour here. $40 if they use their own equip.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

JD Dave;717051 said:


> $20-$32/hour......plus a weekly standby for 20 weeks.


Weekly stand by ????


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Well it sounds like I am about average then. I just wanted to check and make sure I was being fair to both parties.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

jgoetter1;716894 said:


> I pay my most experienced guy $25/hr to operate one of my trucks. I offer him a end of the season bonus if he avoids any damage.


Brant, since we're all working in the same area (s/e WI) I would assume pay should be similar. Joe's rate is close to what alot of guys pay good drivers in Milwaukee. I'm at $20 for everyone including shovel crews. Face it, if you bang my truck up and hit things. I don't want you.

Now, for $32 hr. plus stand by pay; I just might head up by "JD Dave".


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I get 65/hr for my trucks and 20/hr for operating his equiptment. i also work for this guy all sumer too so.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Stand By. I get what it is, but what do you base it on? Is it just enough to keep them on, or is it enough for them make a living at? I'm not looking for numbers. Just your train of thought.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm a sub myself, but I pay my subs anywhere from $45-55 depending on truck and blade. My guys make $20-25 cash to sit in my trucks. I make good money with the trucks, why chinse on paying good help that deserves it. My 1 guy is going to be moving into one of my Dmaxes with a V. He's going to jump to $25 as soon as he does.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

My top guy makes 20/hour and the lowest makes 10.50/hour. Would say average for my guys are 14=16 per hour.


----------



## cod8825 (Feb 8, 2007)

Seriously wth!

You pay a guy who might be out in the cold for 20 to 30 hours straight $15 to drive a truck. You pay a guy who is using his own truck $40 an hour are you guys scamming or something. We get anywhere from $65 to $95 an hour for a truck, $110 an hour for bobcat work. We start everybody off at $18 plus 20 with some experience and $25 to $30 for good experience. Holy crap you guys are cheap.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 17, 2008)

cod8825;724339 said:


> Seriously wth!
> 
> You pay a guy who might be out in the cold for 20 to 30 hours straight $15 to drive a truck. You pay a guy who is using his own truck $40 an hour are you guys scamming or something. We get anywhere from $65 to $95 an hour for a truck, $110 an hour for bobcat work. We start everybody off at $18 plus 20 with some experience and $25 to $30 for good experience. Holy crap you guys are cheap.


The market is what the market is.

Quit using your emotions, its business.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

JD Dave;717051 said:


> $20-$32/hour......plus a weekly standby for 20 weeks.


Sounds really fair to me. I would be interested how you work your standby pay. I have some good guys that I wanna keep on


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;717051 said:


> $20-$32/hour......plus a weekly standby for 20 weeks.


do you see any effect on your profit margins at all JD?


----------



## BCLARK (Oct 19, 2004)

blowerman;718517 said:


> Brant, since we're all working in the same area (s/e WI) I would assume pay should be similar. Joe's rate is close to what alot of guys pay good drivers in Milwaukee. I'm at $20 for everyone including shovel crews. Face it, if you bang my truck up and hit things. I don't want you.
> 
> .


 I'm at $25.00 an hour driving for someone in the Milwaukee area but I have been plowing since 1978.Great people and they pay right on time. What's not to like?

Used to have all of the below equipment. Sold it and now work for someone else.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

​L [/CENTER] O L !!!!!​


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

hydro_37;717092 said:


> $15/hour here. $40 if they use their own equip.


That sounds about what I'd charge. $15-$18/hour sounds fair if they're driving your equipment, avoid damage, all that good stuff, but obviously more should be payed if they use their own.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

hydro_37;717092 said:


> $15/hour here. $40 if they use their own equip.


Most of my work is as a sub, and I have another guy driving my truck. For $40 an hour I wouldn't start the engine! And the shoveler is paid $15.


----------



## jenton (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree with u 20 to start and 75 if u have your own truck... I will hire all of u guys for the price u getting.....lol


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

redman6565;724724 said:


> do you see any effect on your profit margins at all JD?


We pay well and we expect good operators. We have had the same group of guys for a while now and it makes our life simpler. Everyone runs the same peice every storm at the same job and we have very little breakdowns or abuse. You either pay for good people or you pay to fix stuff.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;729478 said:


> We pay well and we expect good operators. We have had the same group of guys for a while now and it makes our life simpler. Everyone runs the same peice every storm at the same job and we have very little breakdowns or abuse. You either pay for good people or you pay to fix stuff.


If I may add JD, the service to your clients stays the same. The same guy who has serviced that same account for years, knows the ins and outs of the place. What is expected, what is acceptable, every curb and man hole. In a major storm where they can push snow, where they should never push snow. The priorities of each place, the list goes on. Your client gets the same service year after year, because the same guy has been doing it for years. Site experience becomes as important, if not more than operator experience. Happy clients make repeat clients, happy operators make repeat operators.
Win win, and when everyone is happy, I dont have to deal with *****, so I am very happy


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;729936 said:


> If I may add JD, the service to your clients stays the same. The same guy who has serviced that same account for years, knows the ins and outs of the place. What is expected, what is acceptable, every curb and man hole. In a major storm where they can push snow, where they should never push snow. The priorities of each place, the list goes on. Your client gets the same service year after year, because the same guy has been doing it for years. Site experience becomes as important, if not more than operator experience. Happy clients make repeat clients, happy operators make repeat operators.
> Win win, and when everyone is happy, I dont have to deal with *****, so I am very happy


I'm glad you added that Paul. Actually the guys end up knowing more about the place then I do. Like where employees park in the early morning, when shift changes are and which shunt truck driver will actually move trailers for you when asked. If we're making good money I think the guys should be too because without them we're out of buisiness.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have subs plowing for me that have been with me 13 years. I have 1 guy that has done the same 3 schools for 13 years. He could do them in his sleep. I think I pay a little more then the going rate in this area. I know for sure I pay the guys in my trucks more then the going average. I want them to show up every night. I never take work away from the guys. There are nights I could send my 3 trucks out early and do the work of 6 trucks but I always send the guys to their own places every night. They deserve the work.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I run a small snow removal biz I agree with the above about good pay , dedicated runs etc. But I make it clear to my guys that everyone gotta know how to run each peice of equipment, be willing to pinch hit where needed. So when we get 5cm or less I will switch people around, work with a new to site people at one site. So when Buddy decides to take the snow machine up north for a week Ive got three others that can take their place. Entry level personell know that the machine they start with may only go out a 10cm or more, so dont expect to get called if accumulations are less and the regular crew is on, Also if they get the idea that they are Gods gift to the snowremoval world and start making demands..............................its either my way or the highway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

Personally $15-20 seems kind of low. I would have guessed around $25-30. I was getting $17/hr when I used to shovel. Just my 2 cents. I pay myself $50/hr and the rest goes to a sparate "business" account.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

dan6399;730490 said:


> Personally $15-20 seems kind of low. I would have guessed around $25-30. I was getting $17/hr when I used to shovel. Just my 2 cents. I pay myself $50/hr and the rest goes to a sparate "business" account.


Shoveling is harder work. I know companies here that charge more hourly for walks than they do for lots.


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

It is a lot harder work but In a truck there is a lot more liabilties. You can hit buildings, other cars, people, anything. Thats were you get into trouble. A 14 year old kid can shovel almost as well as an adult and would be more that happy doing it.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

cod8825;724339 said:


> Seriously wth!
> 
> You pay a guy who might be out in the cold for 20 to 30 hours straight $15 to drive a truck. You pay a guy who is using his own truck $40 an hour are you guys scamming or something. We get anywhere from $65 to $95 an hour for a truck, $110 an hour for bobcat work. We start everybody off at $18 plus 20 with some experience and $25 to $30 for good experience. Holy crap you guys are cheap.


Well, all I know is one of my workers was making $10 or $11 an hour plowing for some other company. So, I think I pay as much as anybody else around here. Also, down where you are, you probably don't get as many total snow plowing hours, so that service is worth more than it is up here. That's just the way it works out.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

BCLARK;724750 said:


> I'm at $25.00 an hour driving for someone in the Milwaukee area but I have been plowing since 1978.Great people and they pay right on time. What's not to like?
> 
> Used to have all of the below equipment. Sold it and now work for someone else.


Do work year round for your employer or just snow work?? If just snow, what do you do for a regular job?


----------



## BCLARK (Oct 19, 2004)

jgoetter1;735067 said:


> Do work year round for your employer or just snow work?? If just snow, what do you do for a regular job?


 Just snow work for them. I have a 9-6 day time job selling race car parts.

Used to have all of the below then sold it and now work for someone else.


----------

